

Misconceptions about Meteor - sgdesign
http://themeteorbook.com/2013/03/12/5-meteor-misconceptions/

======
cjbprime
> Myth #1: “Meteor doesn’t have data security”

Agreed; this is now a myth because it was based on the pre-0.5 implementation
state.

> Myth #2: “Meteor is bad for SEO”

I'm pretty skeptical about PhantomJS, but I guess it could work. I tried using
it on my Meteor site, and PhantomJS failed because I use the HTML5 audio
feature ("new Audio()") and apparently PhantomJS doesn't implement it. Which
parts of HTML5 can we use on a Meteor site if we want it to also be
spiderable?

> Myth #3: “Meteor doesn’t support third-party packages”

I want and need to use NPM packages, and this is the largest downside of
Meteor for me at the moment. When people say this, they're talking about NPM
packages, and I think it's disingenuous to point to Atmosphere as a disproof.

> Myth #4: “Meteor is a walled garden”

Again, I think this is a problem that actually exists and should be owned. If,
as you suggest, the solution is "we're going to support NPM packages later and
the developers just haven't got around to doing the work yet", then phrase it
that way instead of saying that the complaint represents a myth.

> Myth #5: “Meteor is only for prototyping”

This complaint seems approximately correct, and your rebuttal doesn't even
disagree with it; you just say "yes, that's because it's only a year old".
That means it's not a myth.

Sorry to write a griping reply. I love Meteor and want to continue to use it
for new apps. Your argument style of taking the strongest criticisms of a
project and declaring them to all be a set of misconceptions strikes me as
arrogant and unproductive, though. (In every case other than "Myth #1".)

------
trungonnews
PhantomJS solution for rendering landing pages on the server is so gross!

~~~
fzzzy
Why is it gross?

~~~
trungonnews
It emulates the browser on the server side in order to generate the HTML tags
then send the HTML tags back to the browser. Overly complicated. Why can't
Meteor generate the HTML tags like DerbyJS or Yahoo Mojito???

Look elsewhere if you want an SEO friendly JS framework.

------
niggler
"Why use custom packages in the first place when thousands of Node packages
are already out there? Isn’t this going against the spirit of open-source? ...
The reason a lot of packages are Meteor-only is simply that they only make
sense in the context of Meteor."

Most of the browserify modules are in NPM (see
<https://npmjs.org/package/buffer-browserify> for an example) so the meteor
justification is far from satisfactory.

